# Builder's Model "Glenearn"



## Tom Inglis (May 3, 2007)

A friend recently sent me a cutting from the Dundee Courier with a picture and brief article [attached] about the sale of the builder's model of "Glenearn" The sale price of £61,000 is pretty amazing, I thought. 
I wonder how many more of these lovely old models are still around [ATT


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

*Builders Model Glenearn*

Very interesting - suprising it went for so much.- I actually sailed on her maiden voyage after she was refurbished on being handed back to her owners by the Royal Navy, I also have a builders model of "Eastern Ranger' built at Joseph Thompson's yard Sunderland in 1961 for Indo China(Jardine Matheson) she was sold to Hong Kong Island Shipping Co. and renamed "Tsing Yi Island." finally went to the breakers in Taiwan. regards Teb












"Eastern Ranger


----------



## Arden4 (Sep 10, 2005)

I saw this model of the Glenearn often in the main entrance hall at the Caledon Shipyard when I went there over several years to do the audit in the 1970's.

It was in a class case and was incredibly detailed. There were also photos of every ship built at the yard lining the walls of the hall and boardroom. I believe that the Caledon archives passed to Dundee Council when the yard closed and assumed that the photos and models went there also. Obviously not.

There was (maybe still is) a museum above the library in Ward Road where numerous builders models of ships were displayed. Given the price paid for the Glenearn, I wonder what that collection would be worth.


----------



## Tom Inglis (May 3, 2007)

*Blue Funnel*



Tom Inglis said:


> A friend recently sent me a cutting from the Dundee Courier with a picture and brief article [attached] about the sale of the builder's model of "Glenearn" The sale price of £61,000 is pretty amazing, I thought.
> I wonder how many more of these lovely old models are still around [ATT
> View attachment 18795


----------

